
Google Pixel 4A: Full Specifications Details - baseread
https://baseread.com/google-pixel-4a-full-specifications-details/
======
baseread
Google has attempted to replicate the Pixel 3A series: eliminating the
expensive hardware aspects of Google Pixel 4 and Pixel 4 XL while retaining
super-fast Android update, rear camera experience, and Pixel-exclusive
software features.

